# 2008 IFBB Men?s Bodybuilding Professional Rankings



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The top professional IFBB bodybuilding ranking’s, according to the RAS statistics, based on real-time statistics, unbiased information, and appearances in competitions. If you don’t compete or place well, you can go up or down in the rankings.

*Read More...*


----------

